

Ask HN: I have $ 1k and don't know much about Bitcoin. How do I get started? - rodrigoavie


======
jxm262
Apologies if this sort of information is redundant, but if you're just looking
for an understanding of how it all works, this article helped me quite a bit
[https://www.igvita.com/2014/05/05/minimum-viable-block-
chain...](https://www.igvita.com/2014/05/05/minimum-viable-block-chain/)

------
gus_massa
Not an interesting pointer, but a warning:

 _Don 't invest more than you can afford to lose_

Every inversion has risk and benefits. Be sure that if there is a problem and
you lose all your inversion you are going to be fine.

------
explorigin
If you're in the US, coinbase.com is a good, safe option.

